# Sherman Isbell, Recovering Experimental Religion



## au5t1n (Dec 25, 2015)

Here is another resource I found helpful in light of the recent discussions on conversion and the visible Church.

http://www.westminsterconfession.org/Recovering_Experimental_Religion.pdf


----------



## Afterthought (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks. Each time I read that article, I get more out of it. Reading the parts concerning neo-Calvinism reminds me of how easily neo-Calvinism can flow into a sort of liberation theology (e.g., the "dualism" that is supposedly corrected by neo-Calvinism).

Edit: I don't really agree with "presumptive unregeneration" though. It seems to me that this call to conversion for children is just as easily applied to adults as well (which Sherman Isbell seems to mention before quoting Archibald Alexander who proceeds to argue for "presumptive unregeneration"), who might even be better at hiding their unconverted state from others and from themselves.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 26, 2015)

Raymond,
I agree with you. That was the only thing that struck me as not quite right. I agree with the broader point being made - pressing the need for conversion on the children of the Church - but I think presuming nonregeneration need not be the basis for it.


----------

